# scarist song by misnight syndicate.



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

So what do you think is the scariest song by midnight syndicate. I would have to say Noctem Aetenus from the realm of shadows cd. This song gives me chills every time I hear it, it is very darl sounding.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I personal think "Haunted Nursery" from "Born Of The Night" is decently creepy. "Raven's Hallow" from "Realm Of Shadows" is personal fav of the house.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

My favorite is soliloquy from Realm of Shadows . but all are awesome. been hooked since my first cd I play nothing else (except for sound fx for props) sanity is something not to be taken lightly


----------

